# Housing Multiple Bucks Together With Does



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with housing two full grown bucks in the same pasture with the does? Will they fight all the time or just establish herd rank and leave it alone? I have about 4 acres fenced for goats and 11 does. I know bucks can be housed together without does but can I run my two bucks in with them all together?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I take it your goats aren't registered?


Yes... they will fight...
If you want to separate 1/2 the herd with one buck and the other with the rest... that is what I'd do.....

Are their any young Doelings out there as well? ...I'd remove them away from all bucks....

They won't necessarily fight for rank....but may fight over the Does...if one is in season.... both bucks... will compete for that Doe and someone including the Doe may get hurt....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Pam....


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I take it your goats aren't registered?


Some are, some aren't...what does that have to do with them fighting?? If I tell them they all have papers will that make them get along better? 

I want minimal maintenance with the herd but brought home another buck (part of a package deal) and have him in a stall in the barn so was wanting to give him more room to run. I like both bucks and will probably use one then the other a few times before moving on to a new line but hate keeping one penned. He has a doe in with him for company right now. Whomever said you're never finished with fencing on a goat farm was right! Sigh...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Some are, some aren't...what does that have to do with them fighting?? If I tell them they all have papers will that make them get along better?
> 
> I want minimal maintenance with the herd but brought home another buck (part of a package deal) and have him in a stall in the barn so was wanting to give him more room to run. I like both bucks and will probably use one then the other a few times before moving on to a new line but hate keeping one penned. He has a doe in with him for company right now. Whomever said you're never finished with fencing on a goat farm was right! Sigh...


 Your Topic says... "housing Multiple Bucks Together With Does"....right??

So ...that to me ..means.... if you do that ..you cannot register the offspring... that are registerable...unless... you pay to have DNA done..... in order to sell them as registered.... it has nothing to do with fighting at all... 
I for one... like to know who daddy is... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here buck is seperate till breeding season. I want to know who is bred & when.
When does come into heat they are put with buck for x amount of time; all this is written down so I know when to look for does to kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

better to keep your bucks together and away from the does until you plan on breeding. Or you wont know who the daddy is and when they are due. VERY frustrating and can cause tons of issues down the line with registering and being around for kidding.


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Right...!
Some of the registered does are bred to the registered buck but the others I don't mind so much. I was mostly just asking about the fighting issue since I'm running out of space until I do more fencing. So the answer to my question is that yes they will fight. Good enough! I'll keep one in the barn for now. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Correct ...they will fight... :wink:


----------

